# Ideas for engaging?



## Jmc1985 (Nov 27, 2012)

My MAS Riot and I are entered in advanced rally this weekend. She's slowly becoming bored in our practices so I'm hoping for ideas to make it fresh and more engaging for her. I tried upping the value of her treats today and that had lackluster results. I also used a toy and while she had a better attention span, she was pretty distracted by wanting to fetch the item rather than do what I asked. I try to keep sessions short and end on a good note so she doesn't get burnt out, but it still seems to be happening. Any ideas on stuff that could help?


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Sounds like using a fetch as a reward is a really great idea then! Toss the toy, when she returns ask for a sit and release her to the toy as you toss it. Move to doing the various rally exercises completely in baby steps. Bet it will go very quickly once she gets that there is lots of playing combined with cues she already knows perfectly. Basically replace moving between signs with some play. Then move between a couple of signs and play longer and so on until she is happy playing after doing a number of the behaviors.

Tricks? I used to 'wind' Max up by asking for some of his favorite tricks. Leg weaves and spins and play bows and speaking are favorites of his. I would cue leg weaves and release him to a jump and cue what I wanted him to do after completing the jump for instance then he got to tug for a few seconds.

Really great training sessions can look just like play sessions once you both have the basics down. Both of you can have just as much fun doing the rally exercises as the playing.


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

Jmc1985 said:


> I tried upping the value of her treats today and that had lackluster results.


 Consider not only increasing the treat _value_, but also increasing the _frequency / rate of reinforcement_ as well.




> I also used a toy and while she had a better attention span, she was pretty distracted by wanting to fetch the item rather than do what I asked.


 Toy should be kept hidden, until the required task has been completed. THEN, it is awarded to the dog. I like to keep a toy tucked into the waistband of my pants (usually right hip) with a loose shirt over top to keep it hidden from the dog's view. This way I call pull out the toy lightning-fast, for use as an immediate reward, but only AFTER the desired behavior has been achieved.
Otherwise it's a 'lure', and will likely get you into trouble as you described.


----------



## Greater Swiss (Jun 7, 2011)

Tug can be a help too if your dog is into that, I personally find it to be an easier play reward to manage since it doesn't leave my hand, though a ball on a string also works well. If your dog likes a ball, but you don't want to let it go, this can be a big help, being a good combo of ball and tug (and it is fine for fetch too). You don't even need to play tug, sometimes holding the string in your hand and letting your dog chase it around a bit then stopping the play can work well as a reward (plus it keeps things high-energy, which might help for your scenario a bit).


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Up rate of reward and value of reward. Salami has been my new go-to with Mia, lol.

She'd been disengaging in agility and some of it was the heat/weather and her allergies flaring up. But we also don't drill any, just keep it fun. I reward engagement even if she 'messes up'. If we mess up we keep running and keep energy UP. If I've lost her attention I ask her to do her favorite trick, whcih is spin. It's very motivating for her and will re-focus her. I also use the clicker when I want her totally into everything. I find the clicker for her really ups the ante.


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

How long are your training sessions? If you have extended your training time significantly as you have prepared for trial, you might be moving in the wrong direction. If you are drilling too much, your dog may be growing tired or bored.

As I prepare for trial, I shorten my sessions instead of extending them. I might train a few times per day, but each session is short. Training in "blasts" is less likely to result in a bored dog and more accurately simulates what your experience in the ring will be like.

Also, as I get closer to trial, I add the jackpot at the end. I put out my dog's food bowl near the training space. I show it to my dog. Then I go and work a routine that looks a lot like what our trial will look like. At then end of that short training blast, I leash my dog and take him/her to the bowl. 

A short session of high quality work is much more valuable than a longer, lackluster session. Especially as you near competition.


----------



## 3doglady (Jul 31, 2011)

It may be a little late in the game for you, but I find that we do better if we take a break from it and do other fun things. The best performances I've gotten have been after a long break.

I'm going through something similar. I have a demo I'm supposed to do next week and I'm getting spotty, sloppy performances. Often, she just stops altogether. I video taped a few of our practices and found that I was rushing and crowding her as well as giving mixed cues. Maybe a video will help to see if you are doing something different. I've also been breaking it down into small segments, like Training Junkie suggested and working short mini sessions (about 3 minutes each), then doing something fun.


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

Flip routines, switch up training times and methods...
Basically be as unpredictible as they come to your dog so he/she don't get bored.

Great Pyreness is known for that problem... They get bored easy.... Just because they lose interest when they learn something (usually quick) and then lose interest since "they alreay know it" and hates to keep "performing" for their owners like some circus animals who needs reminding of the stuff... 
That's why the GPforum always say to keep training routines "interesting" and don't downplay their IQ by constant repeats (equates to nagging)... instead, let the dogs themselves "want" to show you what they learned from you and want to show off whenever the chance is around (like visitors visiting... give constant praises when you get them to do training routines etc... ). 

Its a great joy when the dog willingly "shows you" what it learned from you and show you it is actually trying.


----------



## Jmc1985 (Nov 27, 2012)

These are all great responses! I think I did bore her; and that combined with less frequency in treats and not using a higher value treat contributed to it. We changed things up and worked on some completely unrelated things and her response was SO wonderful. She was engaged, excited, and trying new things. Hopefully this weekend still goes well and if not there's always next time. Thank you all so much!


----------



## Jmc1985 (Nov 27, 2012)

She wasn't perfect but we took second place and earned her first leg towards a Rally Advanced title! Woohoo!


----------



## 3doglady (Jul 31, 2011)

congratulations!


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

That's great!

I see pretty ribbons for you, what goody did she get for being a good partner?


----------



## Jmc1985 (Nov 27, 2012)

Kathyy said:


> That's great!
> 
> I see pretty ribbons for you, what goody did she get for being a good partner?


Some fresh salmon. She thought it was worth it.


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

Jmc1985 said:


> She wasn't perfect but we took second place and earned her first leg towards a Rally Advanced title! Woohoo!


Congrats!!!


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Congrats! That's awesome!


----------

